# suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster



## whitebug4484 (Jan 27, 2002)

I have a 2000 2.0L VW Beetle and I want to make it faster...any suggestions?


----------



## JB's Turbo (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (whitebug4484)*

Go back to your vw dealer and trade that piece in for a 1.8 turbo. A huge difference. I have a turbo and my mom has a 2.0 and you can tell a HUGE difference in pickup and proformance.


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (JB's Turbo)*

yes pretty much what he said. Unless you would like to build the motor and go with http://www.vwturbo.com s turbo kits. But i would do the 1.8t.


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (whitebug4484)*

Depends how much faster and how much $$$'s you have. Here's a few suggestions, other than changing the car








cone filter + big bore intake
exhaust
chip
cams
After that you really need to start spending bigger money on things like a nitrous kit, 2.0 turbo kit or a neuspeed supercharger.


----------



## Stocker (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (whitebug4484)*

Paint flames on the side. (chuckle)


----------



## unekbug (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (JB's Turbo)*

ttp turbo kit you want i'll sell you one


----------



## 00silvernb (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (unekbug)*

I'm interested - how much are you thinking?


----------



## molior (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (00silvernb)*

Get that head work upgrade from RPI, have them put in a new cam before they ship it, then put on a cat-back exhaust & finally bolt on a neuspeed supercharger... you could be around 200HP


----------



## Tur*bLu (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (molior)*

is your car py'd for...if so then I say build the sucker....no replacement for displacement.... I have a 1.8t...when it comes down to it...all we have is a smaller motor with a turbo on it. And it handles more stock....But after 400 hp we have to build up. The next motor is going to be a 2.0T.... build your motor...throw on an atp turbo kit...push 20+ psi on the track and hit 11's.. You'll have more tourqe that us and more hp due to displacement. Total cost around 7-8K


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (Tur*bLu)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Get that head work upgrade from RPI, have them put in a new cam before they ship it, then put on a cat-back exhaust & finally bolt on a neuspeed supercharger... you could be around 200HP[HR][/HR]​That sounds highly optimistic. Try around 180 at best. Even with a cam in the AEG, you can't go more than a 260 degree duration. You'll get blow-by, the charged air will get compressed out of the cylinder.
quote:[HR][/HR]build your motor...throw on an atp turbo kit...push 20+ psi on the track and hit 11's.. You'll have more tourqe that us and more hp due to displacement. Total cost around 7-8K
[HR][/HR]​He's on the right track. Replace the iron crank/rods with steel ones. Iron bends and shatters too easily. Next, look at a Matrix turbo kit. A T3 Super 60 Trim will be powerful and good for the street, a T3/T4 is a little excessive. The reason I like the Matrix kit over the 8Vturbo one is simply because of the manifold.
JE pistons with a compression ratio of either 9.0:1 or 8.5:1 are good. Also, don't forget larger injectors, and possibly a larger fuel pump. 


[Modified by vertigobora, 4:14 AM 2-3-2002]


----------



## Tur*bLu (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (vertigobora)*

Je pistons are probably the best bang for the buck. I used them on my previous car...never had any problems handing boost....


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (whitebug4484)*

"Pinto Beans" always work for me!. But you need to be able to freshen the air - fast - so a folding ragtop is a great option. Neuspeed supercharger helps and a 3" stainless steel exhaust.
Keep your 2.0 - make the mods - don't trade-in your beautiful beetle on those weak 1.8 T's..










Love and Kisses, Horrido!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (Horrido Beetle)*

There is a GB on the Neuspeed charger in the Jetta/Golf IV, FI, and 2.0 forums. $2325 shipped from New Dimensions, I believe.


----------



## Malathion (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (JettaRed)*

Supercharged 2.0 is still slower than a 1.8T
Get a New Beetle S.
Are you going to listen to Horrid Beetle? I mean just LOOK at his car for chrissake...
HORRID BEETLE IS RIGHT!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Just enjoy your 2.0 or get a 1.8T
Modding a 2.0 is a waste of money no matter what anyone says. People often lie to convince themselves of things. The 2.0 is NOT a performance engine and it never will be. Nothing wrong with it, it's just not a performance-oriented powerplant. That is all.


----------



## grue (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (Malathion)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Supercharged 2.0 is still slower than a 1.8T
Get a New Beetle S.
Are you going to listen to Horrid Beetle? I mean just LOOK at his car for chrissake...
HORRID BEETLE IS RIGHT!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Just enjoy your 2.0 or get a 1.8T
Modding a 2.0 is a waste of money no matter what anyone says. People often lie to convince themselves of things. The 2.0 is NOT a performance engine and it never will be. Nothing wrong with it, it's just not a performance-oriented powerplant. That is all.[HR][/HR]​Shock horror, there -are- people who don't like the 1.8T and don't want one. The 2.0 is one of the strongest engines ever made, it just doesn't push much power from the factory. It can be made to be a very powerful engine, though.


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (jetta_fiend)*

Meet me in Roswell N.M. this summer and I will beat all 1.8 T's - I have just upgraded the camshaft and put in a P-flow. Next is a Hurst shifter.
Rims and Tires next.

















































































Horrido!


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (jetta_fiend)*

jeeta_____fiend ........ needs his MAMA! (Westworld .... Yul Bryner)


----------



## grue (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (Horrido Beetle)*

heh? I don't need my mama. Malathion needs his mama, he was the one talking trash about your car, not me







I didn't mean your car = shock horror, I mean shock horror that not all of us consider the 1.8T the king of all engines


----------



## Tur*bLu (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (jetta_fiend)*

the 2.0 has been out for alot longer than the 1.8t has... and they've been going faster than us for many years now. Its also alot cheaper to find parts for your motor. I just dont plan on going past 400 hp so im good with my motor choice.
aaaah to dream on...


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (jetta_fiend)*

No problem Jetta - we all need our MAMA's - If you take all the seats out and the interior it will go faster. Put a lawnchair in the drivers position. Or bette yet one of those folding camp stools. I won an auction on Ebay (the other day) for these nice 17inch OEM Passat wheels - the dumbbutt told me they would fit on a NB. But he ain't going to get his dough - because he lied to me - their 5 x 112 not 5 x 100 - so beware. Gosh they were pretty and man did I want them - but I guess a little negative feedback is coming my way.
And so it goes................






























Horrido!


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (Horrido Beetle)*

Good call on the wheels Horrido. Some people will tell you whatever you want to hear in order to sell something.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (vertigobora)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Neuspeed supercharger helps and a 3" stainless steel exhaust.[HR][/HR]​The NS S/C will help, but the 3" exhaust won't do you any good. Since the S/C doesn't rely on airflow for better performance, it won't benefit the supercharger, only a turbocharger. 
2nd, bigger isn't always better. True, 3" exhaust will give you better flow, but it'll give you slow exhaust velocity. For supercharged engine and naturally aspirated engines, you want high flow and high exhaust velocity. GO for a 2.25" exhaust, make sure that it's mandrel bent.


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (vertigobora)*

Your right its 2.25 x 2 -


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (Horrido Beetle)*

-The VWVortex Forum and you guys saved my butt from buying those beauty's - Thanks to you it works....(United Way...before they dropped the Boy Scouts)


----------



## Gina (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (Horrido Beetle)*

Horrido- That sucks about the rims. Those are nice! The Jettas and GTI have the same bolt pattern as our beetles. Why they made the bolt pattern different on the Passat is beyond me!!!!
BTW- I love your rag top!!! I was going to do that to my 2.0, but then I traded that in for the 1.8T that has a sunroof. I might just have to change that one day though!!!


----------



## Malathion (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (Gina)*

I love how people talk about how strong and bulletproof the 2.0 is.
Nonsense.
You know as well as I do it is not any stronger than any other motor VW makes. There is absolutely nothing special about the 2.0 that is why people have to invent nice things to say about it, like it's "bulletproof"
Whatever. Spend $4000 to make a 160 hp 2.0 and then brag about how you will beat everyone in a race.








It's a joke.
The 2.0 is fine stock, but you are a moron if you spend money modifying it.


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (Malathion)*

Morons resort to name calling. And you can make ANY motor fast if you want to.
You save 3 grand getting a 2.0. You can turbo it and bring it up to 'match' a 1.8t w/that , and then go on beyond it easily.
Just because YOU don't think it's a good idea, does NOT make it not a good idea.
I've just never understood the need to beat down other vw owners because of their car....
noR


[Modified by noR, 9:47 AM 2-7-2002]


----------



## veritas137 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (whitebug4484)*

It all depends on what you want out of your car.
Just a little more oomph? Intake, exhaust, cams.
A little more than that? Go for the Neuspeed supercharger. Excellent product, is carb legal, and is very smooth.
Need more than the supercharger? You could defintely go with a turbo kit but at that point things start becoming complicated and the 1.8t starts becoming a better option.
Want over 200 wheel HP? It will be much much easier and cheaper with a 1.8t.
Tim


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (Malathion)*

Are you ingesting malathion or putting it in your Jetta? Why the heck do you care.... what is going on in this forum.VW has been making this engine since 1975.
Why don't you work on making Biodiesel and collect hamburger grease from all the slime-ball restruants in your town. Better yet buy a seed press and extract the oil out of your testicles.








Just a thought Mr. Malathion -------------- are you a Teletubbie?


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (Horrido Beetle)*

In Malathion's defense, he's correct. 
quote:[HR][/HR]I love how people talk about how strong and bulletproof the 2.0 is.
Nonsense.[HR][/HR]​If you look at the spec chart of the AEG MK4 2.0 (which has been around for only 4 years) most of the internals are made of iron. Iron is more susceptible to warp or break than steel. Not only that, the 2.0's stock crank doesn't have balance shafts, which make the engine vibrate more than a car with them. 
True, a 2.0 with better pistons, crank and rods will be stronger, but will still won't be a strong racing engine. It'll be able to handle more boost, or mill the head down for higher compression. But if you're buying pistons, don't bother with milling the head.
Anyways, I don't think that most peoples intentions are to drag race their VW's, they're kinda out of their element. Only a few people have pulled off a really good drag VW. Personally, I think that VW's are great cars with good handling and adequate power. I think they are at their best in an autocross. 
Am I a moron for modifying a 2.0? Probably







. But I don't go overboard and I know not to talk sh!t about it to other people. I just think a little more power for the curvy roads around here would be nice. Plus, the 1.8T would kill me on insurance


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: suggestions to make 2000 2.0L VW Beetle faster (vertigobora)*

Charts lie! Just look at Enron's prospectus sheet!!


----------

